# Usar cargador para portátil para un amplificador ?



## djdinosaurio (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola, mi pregunta es si puedo usar un cargador para portátil de las siguientes características : entrada 220V, salida 18.5V
 3.5A 65w , mi pregunta es si puedo usarlo para alimentar un amplificador o podría modificarlo, gracias por su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 12, 2010)

supongo que con esas caracteristicas serviria para varios proyectos...

lo malo de tu mensaje es que esta de sobra en el foro...pues existen miles de post referidos a tema muy similares..

podrias abrir uno de esos temas, responder haciendo tu pregunta y listo.


----------



## djdinosaurio (Feb 12, 2010)

grasias por el consejo pero sigo con la duda si puedo usar el cargador de portatil para un amplificador de auidio


----------



## superdat (Feb 12, 2010)

Tienes que tener en cuenta la potencia, indicada en Watts. Si la potencia de amplificador no sobrepasa el 60% de la potencia indicada en el cargador, se puede, sin problemas.
En la medida en que la potencia del amplific. se acerque a la potencia del cargador, existe peligro de recalentamiento. Asegura la ventilación-disipación.


----------



## djdinosaurio (Feb 13, 2010)

grasias superdad me quedo clarisimo


----------



## Hunter (Abr 30, 2020)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> supongo que con esas caracteristicas serviria para varios proyectos...
> 
> lo malo de tu mensaje es que esta de sobra en el foro...pues existen miles de post referidos a tema muy similares..
> 
> podrias abrir uno de esos temas, responder haciendo tu pregunta y listo.


Estaba usando el navegador y buscador del foro y no me da resultados. Tenes algún post a la mano que recuerdes el titulo? Perdón la repreguntas.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 30, 2020)

Hunter dijo:


> Estaba usando el navegador y buscador del foro y no me da resultados. Tenes algún post a la mano que recuerdes el titulo? Perdón la repreguntas.



Ya respondieron aca...



superdat dijo:


> Tienes que tener en cuenta la potencia, indicada en Watts. Si la potencia de amplificador no sobrepasa el 60% de la potencia indicada en el cargador, se puede, sin problemas.
> En la medida en que la potencia del amplific. se acerque a la potencia del cargador, existe peligro de recalentamiento. Asegura la ventilación-disipación.



Y te digo lo mismo, y que sigas buscando...



DJ DRACO dijo:


> supongo que con esas caracteristicas serviria para varios proyectos...
> 
> lo malo de tu mensaje es que esta de sobra en el foro...pues existen miles de post referidos a tema muy similares..
> 
> podrias abrir uno de esos temas, responder haciendo tu pregunta y listo.


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 30, 2020)

Hunter dijo:


> Estaba usando el navegador y buscador del foro y no me da resultados. Tenes algún post a la mano que recuerdes el titulo? Perdón la repreguntas.



Proba este:

Amplificador TDA2009A + PCB


----------

